# One Way To Internally Wire a 751 Log Loader



## Timboy (Aug 10, 2010)

Members of the Flyer Nation,

This question gets posted periodically and never gets answered. I believe I have a workable answer. I was able to internally wire my Log Loader so that it works off of a 2-button controller. I made a write-up on my blog and here is a direct link to it:

http://timmysamericanflyertrai...ly-wire-751-log.html

I developed the narrative in my blog post by experimenting on my own 751 Log Loader. I will not claim that my method of wiring was THE factory's method, but my method works on my 751, so I am satisfied.

I hope this is of value to you. Please let me know if you have any questions or need further clarification. Also, if anyone else has another wiring method for the 751 Log Loader, please don't hesitate to share.

Regards,
Timboy, A Member Of The American Flyer Nation


----------



## Timboy (Aug 10, 2010)

Flyer Nation,

This is 2 out of 3 train forums where that link didn't go through. For the cheaper train forums, this link ought to work:

http://americanflyertrainsarethebest.blogspot.com/

Just click on "Tips, Tricks and Techniques". I find it amazing how many people in the S nation either don't have a clue how to navigate a blog or can't make a simple fix on a link to make it work. That new-fangled Internet. lol I haven't had cable for the past 20 years and I've...

Timboy, The Young Upstart 63-Year-Old Blogger


----------



## Timboy (Aug 10, 2010)

Flyer Nation:

Jeez. That original link even worked on Twitter. Follow me & my Flyer trains - if you dare - "TimboyTim" on Twitter. lol

Regards,
Timboy, The One To Keep Up With For Flyer Info - OBTW: I have nothing for sale. lol


----------

